# 1/72 F 117 Nighthawk fwd nose spikes



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I don't know what they're called but there are three or four spikes on the nose of the stealth fighter that I'd like to get my hands on that couldn't be cast with the Black Sun Human Starfighter (X/F 302).

I was hoping someone might have these parts lying around that you might be willing to part with for a fee.

thanks!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They are air data sensors. I can get you some pics of them, could you not make then from sprue or wire?

Steve


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I could not.

er, probably I could. Just don't know what they look like. Now that I know what they're called, I can google them.

OTOH, after looking at some pics, I think I'd rather have the parts.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

in most kits those arent seperate parts but are molded to the fusilage parts. THey are fairly thick and not the usual pitot tube like you see on "old school" planes like, say, the F-4 Phantom.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

I don't know if I can link directly to it for you..BUT I can try. If it's successful, this is an upclose of an F-117 in 1992, at Dhahran Saudi Arabia when I was deployed for my second time over there.

There is atleast two the "pitot" tubes as they are called in the photo.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=276979547&albumID=591758&imageID=4747444

HAT1701D


----------

